

Looking for well written comments and commit messages - jrokisky

I feel that I have more trouble than I should writing method comments and commit messages. Can anyone point me to some projects with great comments /commits?
======
username111
Linux commit messages are rather detailed and appropriate commit messages:
<https://github.com/torvalds/linux>

The Linux source is also very well commented, but C might not be what you're
looking for.

